# Spray bar parts



## hudsonpd (12 Nov 2012)

I'm sorry to start yet another topic about DIY spray bars!

I can find plenty of relatively cheap Clear Acrylic tubing on ebay that comes in the size I need - my Fluval FX5 has hose of I/D of 25mm and the best pipe I can find is clear acrylic of I/D 24mm. All other PVC pipe that I can find as an I/D of 21-22mm.

The only problem is that the clear acrylic is not from plumbing or aquarium suppliers so they don't stock elbow joints or end caps or suckers. Where can I find these to fit my pipe?

The fluval hosing is plastic not like the green, pliable Eheim tubing so fitting it is a little harder. I do have a fluval rubber joiner to join the hose onto something else but it is rubber so not pliable and is 25 mm I/D. I do also have some spare green Eheim tubing of 25/32 which I used to fix an UP atomiser into my FX5 set-up. 

What are my best options? 

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## mafoo (13 Nov 2012)

You might be able to squeeze it onto one of these with the rubber on, or replace the entire hoze with a clear pvc one.

The I/D of the hose is listed as 28.5mm so it might not be ideal.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TETRATEC-EX-2 ... 2320fb0652






Ive got a fluval 205 with a fluval spraybar kit, and it bends the hose to make the right angle with a plastic guide.


----------

